
OpenWrt and LEDE to re-merge - samcrawford
http://lists.infradead.org/pipermail/lede-dev/2016-December/004786.html
======
ktta
This is awesome! So this is some of the important stuff:

1\. Use the LEDE codebase, rather than OpenWrt's (undecided but likely).
They'll first push any new changes in OpenWrt since the fork into LEDE, and
then rebrand move completely to LEDE's codebase.

2.Will be using OpenWrt's name, not the name 'LEDE' anymore.

3\. The workflow is still being discussed. The workflow of both LEDE and
Openwrt will be learnt from to come up with the new one. Github will be used
for issues, not PRs.

~~~
Jaepa
Are you sure about #3? I read it issues are not to be used but PR are.

~~~
ktta
You're right #3 is not right, but its not completely wrong either. Looks like
issues on github won't be used, but PRs won't _really_ be used since there
isn't going to be any merging done using PRs. Maybe it'll be a bit more clear
as to what they'll do. I wonder what's left for them to host on github if
people can't open issues or merge their code.

>\- workflow between LEDE and OpenWrt? Using Github to gather pull requests,
but not use the merge pull request feature of Github, have staging trees for
queuing changes, and then merge into the main tree

------
hoechst
The forked from OpenWRT in May 2016 and are now already going back. I guess
there's not much to gain from the code merge for end users except for a few
bug fixes ([https://lede-
project.org/faq#were_there_any_technical_reason...](https://lede-
project.org/faq#were_there_any_technical_reasons_to_split_from_openwrt)).

~~~
bipson
Well, technically you might be right, but I would like to point out that two
groups joining their efforts, while picking the best of both (organizational)
worlds (processes, infrastructure, etc.) is always a good thing in the open-
source world and means progress could be accelerated for the new, unified
project.

Politically this could mean that either OpenWRT has moved and intends to
improve regarding the issues that lead to the fork, or that the fork wants to
return home either way.

I suppose at least both groups think their time is better spent together
instead of separate, and I personally like these news way more than those of
yet another fork...

~~~
ak217
From what I've gathered so far, LEDE is where the vast majority of activity
and development moved after OpenWRT alienated most of the participants with
friction in their workflow. OpenWRT had just a shell of 3 project members
left, but continued to have substantial name recognition.

~~~
TwoNineFive
This is correct. LEDE is where all the devs and action went. OpenWRT is now
just two or three people who were holding the old project hostage and may
agree for LEDE to take over the name.

If there is a re-merge, it's going to be the LEDE base that is used. There are
a half-dozen or more new devices supported in LEDE, an no new devices in
OpenWRT from after the split (that I am aware of anyway).

------
nwmcsween
I really wish the openwrt software ecosystem wasn't in its own little world,
things like ubus + augeus would be nice.

------
blumentopf
LEDE folks have started to dump their patches on kernel mailing lists, but
they don't seem to be mainline-able as is and the submitter is loathe to
rework them:

[http://marc.info/?l=linux-
kernel&m=148230680302480&w=2](http://marc.info/?l=linux-
kernel&m=148230680302480&w=2)

~~~
dv_dt
Perhaps there is more context, but from a narrow read: the linked email states
a need, contains a patch that solves the problem, and offers to solve it
another way if needed... that seems pretty mature?

The text literally says:

> I am not sure if this is the best way to remove the quirks from the build.
> Let me know if you prefer a different way of solving this.

~~~
TwoNineFive
I can speak from experience that some of the LEDE/OpenWRT core people are
fairly toxic at times. John Crispin in particular is known to go autistic on
you if you top-post on one of his mailing lists instead of bottom-post. He's a
real laces-out kinda guy.

------
ausjke
best news for Christmas!

------
davejamesmiller
The submission title "OpenWrt and LEDE to re-merge" doesn't match the post
which is titled "Talks between OpenWrt and LEDE" and specifically says:

> It is still not decided that both project will finally merge

~~~
kybernetikos
It's the record of more than one meeting. Check out the part under 'OpenWrt /
LEDE follow up meeting'.

~~~
davejamesmiller
My bad, I thought the first section was a summary and skipped the rest.

~~~
muppetman
I did exactly the same thing.

